# Sway Bar Options for 85 Quantum Wagon



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

Looking for a good aftermarket sway bar for my quantum. The stock one needs a new end that goes from the sway bar to control arm. Wondering if there is one out there where i can just use a straight mount instead of the curved stock ones.


----------

